# Installing DokuWiki



## AJ-BSD (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have a 9.0 installation (new), on a Virtual Machine.
I want to install DokuWiki on it.

Yet I'm not sure where to start.
Do I need to install Apache first?

Sorry for the lack of information, I'm just not sure where/what to do.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 7, 2012)

It's not neccesary:


> dokuwiki 20121013 www =14
> A simple and easy to use wiki, *no database required*
> Maintained by: delphij@FreeBSD.org
> Port Added: 10 Apr 2005 16:50:07
> License: not specified in port



To install www/dokuwiki read this howto.


----------



## AJ-BSD (Nov 7, 2012)

Checking that right now.
Thank you!!


----------



## AJ-BSD (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, I checked, and I have the DokuWiki ports installed.
I did:
pkg_version -v | grep dokuwiki
and it came back:
dokuwiki-20110525a_1   =  up-to-date with port

Please excuse my ignorance, yet... how to I make it "go"?
Start?

I tried from another computer:
ip.add.ress/www/local.php
and
ip.add.ress/local.php

To no avail.
Again, please excuse me if there's something very basic flying over my head.
I know there's a DokuWiki community, yet this one I love.
The people in these forums are extremely helpful.

Thanks to everyone.
I am still hacking at it, and will update here whatever else I find.

Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 11, 2012)

Your DokuWiki is available at http://localhost/dokuwiki


> *Usage*
> 
> After installation of the package, your dokuwiki install is available at http://localhost/dokuwiki/ (replace //localhost// with the name or IP address of your server if it is not your local computer).


----------

